
Series circuit - 3 LEDs - Anyone care to explain how this works? - thealphanerd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkTvDjhImwo
======
thealphanerd
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzDTZuFJYX4> Mind Blown

~~~
shahar2k
hah there was a recent interview with teller from penn and teller in which he
says that people consider what he does magic, simply because no one would ever
even consider putting the effort and time to learn the skills required for
tricks except for those who are truly willing to commit to it.

I guess this applies to this trick as well.

